

Brad Feld's new book based on Feld Thoughts is live - kevingao1
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/04/new-book-brad-felds-burning-entrepreneur-how-to-launch-fund-and-set-your-start-up-on-fire.html

======
cheath
I liked the fast pace of "Do More Faster" and for $4.95 will probably check
this out as well. But, I'm actually surprised there are no Amazon reviews yet
of his new book (granted, it's new, but usually they solicit a few from the
get-go).

Has anyone found any well-done reviews?

Irrelevant side note: "Beyond The Blog: Brad Feld's Burning Entrepreneur - How
to Launch, Fund, and Set Your Start-Up On Fire!" is one of the longer titles I
have seen in a while.

